# Drove around the block today.....



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Basically, the first time the car has seen the road since 1983.....plates this week....headliner and interior next week....exhaust and 4 wheel alignment the week after......I GOTTA GET A VIDEO,,,,the tires just spin and spin......


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gotta ream out the door lock holes so I can run my "ALKY SPECIAL" lock knobs! :cheers


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Car looks great; congratulations!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

thank you !!!arty:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> thank you !!!arty:



Any noise complaints?

Where's the hood? LOL.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that's just a work of art. Congrats! :cheers

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PURF...not yet ! and "being customized" at the shop!!!! BEAR, Thank you Sir!
arty::cheersarty:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats... Can only imagine.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks great Eric. i bet it sounds pretty sweet with those dumps.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

said it before and i'll say it again...that is one of the sharpest cars i have ever seen E. i see many trophies and tickets in your future....LOL. Hopefully the cops are car guys and just want to get a look under that hood....:cheers

and i used a ream to widen the holes for my theft deterrent system. just make sure to touch the bare metal with a brush of that paint.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shane, My earsare still ringing! John, Thanks! Brian, don't forget the tire bills, and thanks for the reamer tip! Eric :lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PURE CLASS. Perhaps the _wickedest_ looking '67 I've ever seen....and still relatively understated. No clutter. No nonsense. Just clean lines and thinly cloaked threat. Chuck Norris would be proud to drive _that_ car!!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> thinly cloaked threat.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah cough snort hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah snort hahahahahahah cough hahahahahahahahahahaha snort snort.. 


VERY THIN


----------



## Wob (Dec 2, 2010)

looks slow....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wob, I agree.... It needs PINK FLAMES. It'll then be "The Good and Plenty Goat", and be plenty fast!!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Chuck Norris would be proud to drive _that_ car!!!


I think he might be _afraid_ to drive that car..... :lol:

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, just be sure not to lend your car to Nicolas Cage.....I couldn't stand to watch the carnage (after I took my focus off of his latest hair piece!!)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bear! there are 2 -97 foot long stripes in front of my house that say " I don't think so"....... Eric the fearless helo pilot. :cheers:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

.....there goes the neighborhood!!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

97' black marks = 12.4 miles on odometer..... lol


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Bear! there are 2 -97 foot long stripes in front of my house that say " I don't think so"....... Eric the fearless helo pilot. :cheers:lol:


Shoulda been more specific --- I was trying to say that _Chuck Norris_ would be afraid to drive it.... :willy:

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Basically, the first time the car has seen the road since 1983.....plates this week....headliner and interior next week....exhaust and 4 wheel alignment the week after......I GOTTA GET A VIDEO,,,,the tires just spin and spin......


Perhaps the coolest 67 GTO on the planet. :cheers

Eric, I'm still honored to know you are putting my locks on your car, could'nt have a stock part left on there could you? I'm thinking maybe just the trim and bumpers are "stock". GTO's never left the factory looking that straight, thats for sure!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

BearGFR said:


> Shoulda been more specific --- I was trying to say that _Chuck Norris_ would be afraid to drive it.... :willy:
> 
> Bear


I gotcha Bear!....:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!arty:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...thanks for sharing...

Bill


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Gonna have original bumpers "custom fit " this winter.....jack slots welded up, bolts studded, fit tweaked, then show chrome.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

VID-E-O!!
VID-E-O!!
:cheers


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

You da man Uncle E!! :cheers
arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

car looks good eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks again fellas!!!! RUKEE, I'm TRY-IN'! ....TOPKAT, thats an awful lot of partyin'!:cheers Eric


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Work if art 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Labor of Love!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*Update*

The car is now at the Upholstery Shop....in the capable hands of Bob and Stu, A&B Upholstery in Baldwin N.Y......I miss seeing it in the garage...I'm lonely, and scared, and tired and BORED!arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And you _DID_ remember to install the big wooden block under the accelerator pedal to keep the car under 1/4 throttle, didn't you??? (Visions of an airborne vintage Ferarri driven at top speed by two parking attendants in 'Ferris Buhler's Day Off'...) I think I mentioned it, but when I had the headliner installed in the '65 years ago, the upholstery guy remarked "man, this car really hauls a$$!". Now I_ know _you're feeling better!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff.....I just asked him if he ever saw a blower motor backfire...He said "No why?"......I said "because if you aren't careful, you'll (you all) will blow the top of the motor through the shop roof". I think I put the fear of G-d in him....He is a good guy and I trust him. :rofl:


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> (Visions of an airborne vintage Ferarri driven at top speed by two parking attendants in 'Ferris Buhler's Day Off'...), QUOTE]
> 
> Funny thing is... The insurance company felt the same way. They used a rebodied mustang for the driving parts


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it Eric!
Giving me motivation to maybe work on mine sometime. Car is sick!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks friends.......JET, get off the computer and out ito the shop!:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, the headliner is in...had to be custom made out of Ultraleather that matches 2006 GTO red leather......about 2 more weeks till the interior is finished, I think. I am a bit behind due to my various illnesses.....


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Just frickin awesome... the whole package. Body to die for.. big ole fat ass.. Chassis dreams are made of and an orgasm under the hood.. All dressed for the prom in black and red leather... wow just wow


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Well, the headliner is in...had to be custom made out of Ultraleather that matches 2006 GTO red leather......about 2 more weeks till the interior is finished, I think. I am a bit behind due to my various illnesses.....


Oh, just got motivated! Just found an Edelbrock headed 455 reasonable. So, now have to do the 66 to get it off to the body shop. 455 is going in my 70, so much for it being a cruiser, lol.. You, quit the illness, just be healthy. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Get stropng, Eric...your health is number one!! Was wondering where you went.....now to go find out where Bear is hibernating.....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> Get strong, Eric...your health is number one!! Was wondering where you went.....now to go find out where Bear is hibernating.....


:agree Yeah, get strong Eric. We need ya around these parts.

Me, I've been buried at work for the past couple of weeks. I've been working from home but that's usually no break for me because I tend to get involved in things and forget that it's time to quit... 

Bear


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks gents...I'm tryin'....and the computer was in the shop for a few days getting de-virused!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

THAT'S IT................I'm packing mine in a moving van and sending it to you.
I want mine the original Gulf Turquoise tho...
Now we have to start a "donation" fund to pay for it...:willy:

Eric, that is really nice..:cool


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

MITCH!!!!! where ya' been??? Thanks for the compliments...how are you doin'?:cheers Eric


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Great looking car man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richie Hoffman (Oct 9, 2010)

Headliner looks great can't wait to see interior all done car came along way in the last few months


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for getting me motivated. Spent the entire weekend sanding fiber glass out of floorpan and rebuilding windshield surround. Could of just watched the olympics.. Where you at?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just waiting for the Upholstery to get finished...installed roofrail/reading lamps...look sweet...new steering wheel (matching leather 1/2 wrap.....THEN off to get the hood layed out and cut/painted......While this is gettin' done I will have the exhaust system fabricated...then me and Richie hoffman will "tidy up all loose ends,,,, and tune the motor...........then destroy all the rear tires I can find!!!arty:......................shoulda tubbed! ( pic is not my car, got it off a website somewhere, hope the owner is OK with me usin' it) Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rich Hoffman!!!!! welcome to the forum!!!!.....Richie built my engine, and is a true PONTIAC FREAK ! :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome. Is the hood trial and error, or does someone have some measurements for you to use? I said you should of tubbed it, now you get to burn up expensive Drag radials, but you got the bucks, lol.. That car would be sick on an autocross, roadcourse with drifting, too cool. Stay healthy, and getter done!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jet, Thanks....a little wider would have been OK for me...I don't really love the too fat tire look (or the ride)...just 2 more inches on each side....My operation should be getting scheduled rriiiiiiigggght around the time my car comes out of the Upholstery shop :willy:....might have to get Richie Hoffman to 'ferry" it around. THE HOOD: I would LIKE to have a sheet of steel welded to the underside of the hood to make it 'flat' ....then measure,cut hole, finish the edges, drill a couple tiny holes and fill the voids with foam (like in a boat)...this will add to the rigidity, and deaden sound........then paint top and bottom...install the hood tach...and test the rev limiter!!!arty: Thanks for the good wishes!!! Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hood, Shmood. Ed Roth wouldn't run no stinkin' hood! Seriously, E, good luck on the completion of your project!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric, I haven't read what your surgery is for but I hope it improves your quality of life.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We are all pulling for you, E..... Mitch, great to see you're still hangin' around!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jeff thanks for the Ed Roth advice...I'll drive it without one till it gets done. As far as my current health issue....The tumor that was removed from my sinus last fall, has grown back with a vengance....gotta have it sawz-alled out again.... I'll probably live!...Thanks for the kind words all of you !!!!!:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric, best of luck to you in your recovery. That sounds like a miserable condition to have and I hope you get well soon, friend. Makes my alergies and sinus infection not seem so bad. So looking forward to more pics of your completed ride. :cool

John :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks John....I'll get through it and drive it even if i have to become a zombie to do it!!!:lol:Appriciate the kind thoughts....Eric


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Wishing you best of luck in your surgery and speedy recovery....


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric...well wishes from Texas too, don't spend too much time in the hospital, that GTO needs an operator! :cool

Rickster Sends.....

PS: Big Howdy Mitch!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Fellas!!!! :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

good luck with everything eric.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, Gary Busey had a similar condition, and look at him now....NO ISSUES!!! If anything, you'll have even m ore use for a black, blown, monster GTO. We're with you all the way!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Shane, and Jeff....thanks Gents! I'm tryin!!!!!:cheers:lol: Eric


----------

